

Google Explains The ‘Hotpot’ Name: “It’s About Community” - abraham
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/google-hotpot-hotpotato/

======
mark_l_watson
Hotpot is cool. I just took 5 minutes to invite all my friends who live in the
same small tourist-rich town that I live in (Sedona Arizona) and also rated
some restaurants.

